# What do guys think of this?



## RedHotAva (Sep 24, 2006)

I am an obsessive skirt-wearer, and as a consequence, I have dark patches and some blemishes on my inner upper thighs. I am very self-conscious about it, but I feel like this must be a somewhat common occurrence in the plus-size community. 

What I am really interested in is what you men out there think of this when you see it? Does it catch you off guard? Do you find it very unattractive? Do you even care? Please give me some real information so I can get past my neurosis, and be honest!


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 24, 2006)

Personally, I would find it intriuging. Would like to imagine kissing those spots.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't find it a turn-off or a turn-on. It's just something that happens.

Though those spots do tend to be quite soft and feel very nice. So I guess I'd say for? 

=Divals


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think I would have a problem with that. I know what you look like. Your beauty is enough to overcome a flaw like that. I don't even see that as a flaw because I think you're great.

You're attractive. You also have a wonderful personality, and the intelligence of a scholar (from what I've observed in the yahoo conversations we had). I don't think those spots would be a problem.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 24, 2006)

Not too many perfect people around...everyone has their less than ideal features...physically and otherwise. That kind of thing has no more relevancy to me than say the shape of an earlobe. Though it is part of a person, it has little or no influence on the attractiveness or lack there of. For something like to be a make/break point, I'd hate to try imagining the the triviality of the issues that came before it.


----------



## Fairia (Sep 24, 2006)

What kind of dark patches are these though? Is it something common when you have thick thighs that rub together alot?


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 24, 2006)

Fairia said:


> What kind of dark patches are these though? Is it something common when you have thick thighs that rub together alot?



I'm fairly certain that's what its from. I'm almost always wearing a skirt, so that would explain it.


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 24, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't think I would have a problem with that. I know what you look like. Your beauty is enough to overcome a flaw like that. I don't even see that as a flaw because I think you're great.
> 
> You're attractive. You also have a wonderful personality, and the intelligence of a scholar (from what I've observed in the yahoo conversations we had). I don't think those spots would be a problem.




Wow, no one has ever sad so many nice things about me all at once! You are awesome Jon!:smitten:


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, seeing your profile pic, I'd say that's the worst of your problems and probably not much of one at that. And honestly, wouldn't it be a good thing if you knew he was looking in that direction?  
By the way, I think that there have been some threads about helping out with that sort of thing if you are that worried about it. Ask some of the veteran girls or try a search.

Fans chest like a southern girl,
--Littleghost


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 24, 2006)

Look at it this way. Not only do I think you're attractive... but I get the general impression that YOU think you are attractive. So if that's the case, just think of those patches as a sort of beauty mark, seeing as how they come naturally from being your body type and wearing what you enjoy wearing... they come from being you, and that's an awesome thing. You just need to put a positive spin on something that may not be so outwardly positive


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 24, 2006)

I know you're looking for the guys to chime in, but I'll add in a bit just to try to help. 

I edit/prep pictures for a site that features fat girls (so I've seen PLENTY of inner thighs [not porny, just in undies, etc]), and thigh discoloration of some degree is a fact of life for big thighed girlies... just is. 

I think most guys who are into big girls either don't notice it much, or just take it as part of the territory. 

I've read threads in other places about girls who want to try to bleach their skin (what?????????????? I'm not putting burny bleach near my girly bits!!), or buff it off, etc. 

It's just one of those things.... and I've yet to meet a real FA who has any issue with it at all. 

Hopefully the guys will continute to add their comments - and I agree with you, lay it out honestly guys (politely! but honestly) - girls just want to know what you're thinking.


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Look at it this way. Not only do I think you're attractive... but I get the general impression that YOU think you are attractive. So if that's the case, just think of those patches as a sort of beauty mark, seeing as how they come naturally from being your body type and wearing what you enjoy wearing... they come from being you, and that's an awesome thing. You just need to put a positive spin on something that may not be so outwardly positive



Haha, it's hard not to read that like i seem conceited, but I do try to look at myself positively. Thanks for being so sweet!


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I know you're looking for the guys to chime in, but I'll add in a bit just to try to help.
> 
> I edit/prep pictures for a site that features fat girls (so I've seen PLENTY of inner thighs [not porny, just in undies, etc]), and thigh discoloration of some degree is a fact of life for big thighed girlies... just is.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! Its just as nice to hear girl-to-girl advice as opinions from guys.

Can anyone link me to any other threads about this?


----------



## Jes (Sep 25, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think most guys who are into big girls either don't notice it much, or just take it as part of the territory.


My scientific magazine* had a bit on this type of thing last month. Kind of typical, but for what it's worth, it said: what do guys think about things we might feel are 'flaws' (I don't think that's the word used, but whatever) and the response was: Let's say you you have a big back yard. That's probably why the guy is with you in the first place (in terms of looks).

So it's not exactly what you're talking about, but it's certainly proof that your thighs are large enough to rub together, a fact which FAs, by their very nature, are going to find arousing, I would guess.



*Glamour (no judging)

The other thread was on the fashion board, I do believe!


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 25, 2006)

Here's a link to a forum search for "discoloration" - should give you some threads that are related. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/search.php?searchid=374433

(Skip the stories forums matches, I'm sure they're not what you're looking for... lol)


----------



## NFA (Sep 25, 2006)

Just to add to the popular opinion, the discoloration is VERY common and no FA worth your time will care. Its quite likely they'll already have encountered this if they've dated BBWs before, but even if they've never seen it, there is NO reason to care about it one bit. It is such a minor and irrelevant thing. I've seen discolored thighs, stretch marks, cellulite, gall bladder scars, skin tags, etc and not a bit of them are remotely worth me having an opinion about. They are normal. They aren't bad. They are natural. If anything, if a man is intimate enough with you to be seeing any such supposed imperfections, he ought to find them an endearing symbol of your closeness, not something to be turned off by. I'm sure some guys waste their time caring, but ALL they are is a waste of time.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll agree w/ Ann Marie.

It's just one of those things that larger women (and men i suppose) get.
I've never met anyone (that prefered larger women) that had a problem/issue with the darker skin on my thighs.

I'd say just don't fret over it and keep on wearing those skirts.. I tend to wear a lot of skirts myself


----------



## roundbird (Sep 25, 2006)

So who's perfect anyway???
We just want to see your thighs.
Also we love girls in skirts.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I totally understand about the insecurites that body flaws can give you. I am the mother of four year old twins and have stretch marks on my stomach that start under my breasts and run to the top of my genitals. The skin is also stretched plus add scars from a c-section and gall bladder removal. My stomach is repulsive to me and I cant see how any man could like it- period. I always felt like he would have to like me "in spite of...".
I realized around six months ago, though, that part of my journey of "self-acceptance" would mean learning to accept what I consider my worst and most embarrassing flaw. I dont try to hide it from my boyfriend anymore. There seems to be other parts and things about me he's more interested in anyway. 
Sometimes I feel really good about myself , feeling blessed about my life and how I look. Other times, I tear myself apart. 
I think the comments from the guys here help me to realize that we are all our own worst critics. Perhaps, we should just let the insecurities go (yes, easier said than done) and realize we are all just human beings. It's how we treat others and ourselves that is most important.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

Yea, i can relate to, my back is covered with scars from surgeries and, I think is absolutely hideous. But people will understand that you really can't control it, or change it. I mean, most people will realize that it's only cosmetic and no real problem. I mean, I really dont see any problem w/ makrs or scars on a body, if anything they help tell the stories of our life, like where we jave been and what we have been through. There really not somethin to be worried about.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2006)

Ava,if any man DOES have a problem with this, let us have him strip and I will be the photographer.I have yet to meet a man without a 'blemish'.It is unfortunate that we live in a society where,overall, men are 'allowed' to be(much more so than women) scarred,old,hairy wherever(ha),wrinkled,spotted..you know..real bodies.I was in Dims chat the other day and a man in PM said that he had no real problem with me being 44.Gee, I guess I was supposed to be a flattered piece of candy under glass...thanking the nice man who MIGHT give me the time of day...if I am lucky. *L*..oy...

I think *some* men nitpick because they do not want the unforgiving light blasted all over them.I am not just merchandise..I also like to shop. 

Wear those skirts, Ava.Seems as if you you will continue to do so whether or not you had approval..good for you!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 25, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, i can relate to, my back is covered with scars from surgeries and, I think is absolutely hideous. But people will understand that you really can't control it, or change it. I mean, most people will realize that it's only cosmetic and no real problem. I mean, I really dont see any problem w/ makrs or scars on a body, if anything they help tell the stories of our life, like where we jave been and what we have been through. There really not somethin to be worried about.



I know that I have had some wonderful conversations with people when I tell them about certain scars I have.Hopefully every person will find at least one other human being who will listen and not run...I wish that for everyone who feels like they are damaged goods..those people are true gems.

good post..*s*


----------



## Rosie (Sep 25, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> I don't think I would have a problem with that. I know what you look like. Your beauty is enough to overcome a flaw like that. I don't even see that as a flaw because I think you're great.
> 
> You're attractive. You also have a wonderful personality, and the intelligence of a scholar (from what I've observed in the yahoo conversations we had). I don't think those spots would be a problem.




So, are you saying that if she wasn't attractive to you, you *would* have a problem with the spots on her thighs?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 25, 2006)

Rosie said:


> So, are you saying that if she wasn't attractive to you, you *would* have a problem with the spots on her thighs?



I wouldn't have a problem with them if I didn't find her attractive.

I either admire something that is physical, or I am neutral on it. I try to live by that philosophy with everyone that I am around.

The person that I'm not dating, that I might date in the future claims to have really bad acne. That would not stop me from holding her close or giving her a kiss.

I'm not trying to sound rude or anything but....

Do you think I am shallow?

It's not a personal attack at you. It's just lately I've gotten some insults thrown at me because people are misinterpreting what I am typing.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe I'll be brave and put a skirt on one day..hmmm...not so sure..lol

When you find a guy that really digs you its amazing how the things u might think are imperfections he doesn't even see

if he's really into you he'll cherish your imperfections and love every one of them...cause it makes u U


----------



## Sandie S-R (Sep 25, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> I'm fairly certain that's what its from. I'm almost always wearing a skirt, so that would explain it.



I have two words for you, Ava. 

Bike. Shorts. 

Wearing them underr dresses and skirts prevents chub rub, and chaffing. 

It's a common fat girl trick of the trade.


----------



## lemmink (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm with Sandie! I have v. wide thighs and wearing some kind of stocking thing really helps.


----------



## Emma (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't worry girl. Most of us have this problem and I've never come across a guy who had a problem with it. Well at least they didn't say they did. And well, if someone doesn't like the way my thighs look then they can stop looking at them


----------



## pasazz (Sep 25, 2006)

I have the same problem. Have always had pigmentation in my inner upper thighs, and it got somewhat worse last year when I decided to laser by bikini line... All I can say is that, although this has bothered me a little bit, it never interfered with my love life :wubu: My boyfriend really doesn't mind... especially if a guy likes turning the lights off, then I guess it wouldn't be much of a problem as you won't see anything  

Make sure you apply sunblock all year round to prevent pigmentation from worsening!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 25, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> I am an obsessive skirt-wearer, .....
> 
> What I am really interested in is what you men out there think of this when you see it?



Thank you for being an obsessive skirt wearer. Please obsess away!  Women wear skirts too infrequently and forget how beautifully feminine they look in them. When I see it, (woman in a skirt) I just melt inside. 

Wouldn't care about the superficial discolorations. As a long time biker, the bike shorts are an EXCELLENT idea. 

- Spanky


----------



## altered states (Sep 25, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> I am an obsessive skirt-wearer, and as a consequence, I have dark patches and some blemishes on my inner upper thighs. I am very self-conscious about it, but I feel like this must be a somewhat common occurrence in the plus-size community.
> 
> What I am really interested in is what you men out there think of this when you see it? Does it catch you off guard? Do you find it very unattractive? Do you even care? Please give me some real information so I can get past my neurosis, and be honest!



You wanna know what's sexy, what's attractive, what turns us on? A hot chick like yourself who strips off her skirt, stradles our chests so those patches or whatever are right in our faces and doesn't give a rat's ass. That kind of confidence is the sexiest thing going.


----------



## NFA (Sep 25, 2006)

pasazz said:


> especially if a guy likes turning the lights off, then I guess it wouldn't be much of a problem as you won't see anything



Well, geez, what's the fun in turning the lights off. I didn't know there were guys that prefered that. I would always prefer to be able to see the person I was with. Dark thighs and all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 25, 2006)

NFA said:


> Well, geez, what's the fun in turning the lights off. I didn't know there were guys that prefered that. I would always prefer to be able to see the person I was with. Dark thighs and all.



Have to agree there, haven't met a guy yet who wants the lights off. I wouldn't even try, figure they'd think I was being insecure or hiding something... lol 



And to add in on what others have said... YES! If they don't like the thigh thing, they don't have to put their face in there.  

Oh, and if they're not going to do that... well, - GOOD DAY, SIR!


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 25, 2006)

honey, I don't think most males would make a big deal out of it. And if they did, you don't want them there anyway! 


I have a lot of scars under my arms and around my waist, dark patches between my thighs, bruises everywhere. I haven't really had a peep said. 

And if you're always wearing skirts, I would invest in body glide or monstiat chafing gel (found in the 'feminine hygiene' aisle). It really cuts down on the pain caused by chub rub.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Mossy, thanx, it means alot.


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> I have two words for you, Ava.
> 
> Bike. Shorts.
> 
> ...



Bike shorts arent really my thing, since i have a couple skirts they would show thru, and that just doesnt sound comfortable. I dont usually have a prob with irritation or anything, but if I am walking a LOT in one, I love that monistat soothing care stuff. It is amazing! Kills any rubbinig, but make sure you wash it off your hands before toughing anything


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Thank you for being an obsessive skirt wearer. Please obsess away!  Women wear skirts too infrequently and forget how beautifully feminine they look in them. When I see it, (woman in a skirt) I just melt inside.



They're not tight or short, I'm more of the girlie, a-line, knee-length type. I discovered a couple years ago that I just look better in skirts (makes me more proportionate), and I've been addicted ever since!


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

NFA said:


> Well, geez, what's the fun in turning the lights off. I didn't know there were guys that prefered that. I would always prefer to be able to see the person I was with. Dark thighs and all.



Yea, I've never heard of a guy who preferred the lights off. It used to annoy me that guys could be so unashamed while I was so insecure (not that any of us had anything to be ashamed of, I learned later). I do like low lights just for mood either way tho!


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> You wanna know what's sexy, what's attractive, what turns us on? A hot chick like yourself who strips off her skirt, stradles our chests so those patches or whatever are right in our faces and doesn't give a rat's ass. That kind of confidence is the sexiest thing going.



Oh My! I'm certainly not THAT confident!


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> Yea, i can relate to, my back is covered with scars from surgeries and, I think is absolutely hideous. But people will understand that you really can't control it, or change it. I mean, most people will realize that it's only cosmetic and no real problem. I mean, I really dont see any problem w/ makrs or scars on a body, if anything they help tell the stories of our life, like where we jave been and what we have been through. There really not somethin to be worried about.



Scars are wonderful. THOSE I love. Love mine and love everyone else's! I know it sounds strange, but I think they're beautiful.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

I like certain one,s like tattoos. Mine are... well kinda ugly, grrr surgeries. But that is actually kinda cool to know that some people out there dig them ^_^


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

KnottyOne said:


> I like certain one,s like tattoos. Mine are... well kinda ugly, grrr surgeries. But that is actually kinda cool to know that some people out there dig them ^_^



I don't really consider tattoos to be scars (though I still love them too). Surgery scars are just so interesting and pretty. I like a lot of odd things I suppose


----------



## Slowfuse (Sep 25, 2006)

Tres Huevos is right! Like I said, I would find the dark areas irresistable. would love to kiss them.


----------



## DebbieBBW (Sep 25, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Look at it this way. Not only do I think you're attractive... but I get the general impression that YOU think you are attractive. So if that's the case, just think of those patches as a sort of beauty mark, seeing as how they come naturally from being your body type and wearing what you enjoy wearing... they come from being you, and that's an awesome thing. You just need to put a positive spin on something that may not be so outwardly positive




What an absolutely sweet way of looking at this. Your such a doll, you gonna make some girl really luck one day, you sweet boy you!:kiss2: 

Well said and indeed great advise. I totally agree, see it as a part of your beauty.


----------



## KnottyOne (Sep 25, 2006)

meh, all depends on how ya look at it I guess lol. And no... no, not after four back surgeries are they pretty. They get messed up after a few (and a malpractice in there lol) but yea, just tryin to get some ink to draw attention to way lol


----------



## Spanky (Sep 25, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> They're not tight or short, I'm more of the girlie, a-line, knee-length type. I discovered a couple years ago that I just look better in skirts (makes me more proportionate), and I've been addicted ever since!



Believe it or not, I like the long skirts. Go figure. Maybe it was that Stevie Nicks thing back in the early 80's.......


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Believe it or not, I like the long skirts. Go figure. Maybe it was that Stevie Nicks thing back in the early 80's.......



Haha, my skirts are a little more housewife than flower child, but I do wear the occasional peasant skirt


----------



## Spanky (Sep 25, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Haha, my skirts are a little more housewife than flower child, but I do wear the occasional peasant skirt



Maybe it was more of "that cute little witch you'd like to bring home to Mom and Dad" look with Stevie. All men have a secret thing for that "June Cleaver" look, they just won't admit it.


----------



## RedHotAva (Sep 25, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Maybe it was more of "that cute little witch you'd like to bring home to Mom and Dad" look with Stevie. All men have a secret thing for that "June Cleaver" look, they just won't admit it.



That would be a nice secret to uncover, but it seems like it is very well hidden in most! My girl friend always teases me that I look like a school teacher or Betty Crocker or something


----------



## Spanky (Sep 25, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> That would be a nice secret to uncover, but it seems like it is very well hidden in most! My girl friend always teases me that I look like a school teacher or Betty Crocker or something



See? We're watching, we're watching!


----------



## Orso (Sep 26, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> ...blemishes on inner upper thighs..



They just come with BBWs, like cellulite and sagging, they are part of the package, so to the eye of the FA they are either indifferent, or natural, or sometimes endearing or exciting


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 1, 2006)

I wear a skirt almost everyday and I just wear stockings.Hey leggings are making a comeback!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 1, 2006)

Just have to say, I love scars. I think they're attractive.
/hijack



KnottyOne said:


> Yea, i can relate to, my back is covered with scars from surgeries and, I think is absolutely hideous. But people will understand that you really can't control it, or change it. I mean, most people will realize that it's only cosmetic and no real problem. I mean, I really dont see any problem w/ makrs or scars on a body, if anything they help tell the stories of our life, like where we jave been and what we have been through. There really not somethin to be worried about.


----------



## USANDTHEM (Oct 2, 2006)

Spanky said:


> Thank you for being an obsessive skirt wearer. Please obsess away!  Women wear skirts too infrequently and forget how beautifully feminine they look in them. When I see it, (woman in a skirt) I just melt inside.
> 
> Wouldn't care about the superficial discolorations. As a long time biker, the bike shorts are an EXCELLENT idea.
> 
> - Spanky



I'm a newbie here but i really liked this thread so i thought i'd reply.

i agree totally. big women just don't wear enough skirts nor do clothing manufactureres make enough for them to find any. 
as for the discoloration upon first reading of this in the very begining of this thread i was like ewwww. but then i realized we proly all have that discoloration if we are even a little over wieght in which i'm more than a little overwieght. so no i don't think i would have a problem with it .:doh:


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 2, 2006)

USANDTHEM said:


> as for the discoloration upon first reading of this in the very begining of this thread i was like ewwww.



um.. thanks


----------



## Jes (Oct 2, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> um.. thanks


you ever seen how red and discolored ballsacs can be, Ava? I rest my case.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

Ava if you are comfortable that's all that matters, what ever makes you feel comfortable is what matters.


----------



## USANDTHEM (Oct 2, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> um.. thanks



i hope i didn't offend.

i don't think there is anything that can be done about this so i wouldn't worry about it. it just something that is natural and like anything else we can do nothing about i just say so be it.

you are a very pretty woman and any man that would look down on you for this is not a good person.

JT


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Oct 7, 2006)

Good job trying to save face!


----------



## Slowfuse (Oct 7, 2006)

Jes said:


> you ever seen how red and discolored ballsacs can be, Ava? I rest my case.


especially right after shaving......


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> you ever seen how red and discolored ballsacs can be, Ava? I rest my case.



um, no not that many, haha


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 8, 2006)

Slowfuse said:


> especially right after shaving......



WOW haha definately havent experienced that personally, but good to know :bow:


----------



## Jes (Oct 9, 2006)

i just like saying ballsack. C'mon, ava, say it with me. Ballsack. BALLSACK. It feels liberating.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 9, 2006)

uh ballsack. Ballsack. ball, sack. Gross. Yuk. :huh:


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 9, 2006)

how about Balsac? mmmmmm Balsac.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 9, 2006)

Scary.

RARR I AM GIANT METAL MOUTH MAN! feaaaar.... 

=Divals


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 9, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> how about Balsac? mmmmmm Balsac.



He has nice thighs and hands. Have you seen him w/out the costume?


----------



## umbriago (Oct 9, 2006)

In my opinion the SOUND of a woman's thighs rubbing together under a skirt or dress as she walks is EXTREMELY SEXY.

I hope this helps.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 9, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> He has nice thighs and hands. Have you seen him w/out the costume?




Yes... I <3 his thighs. And his buttcheeks! This is him out of costume. Mike Derks


----------



## SnowWolf (Oct 11, 2006)

I've seen it....and it really doesn't bother me...in fact I'm a fan of the 'inner thigh saddlebags'...*L*

but if its bothering you it can be lightened (over time) with the types of rubs that are designed to soften foot callous


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 11, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> I am an obsessive skirt-wearer, and as a consequence, I have dark patches and some blemishes on my inner upper thighs. I am very self-conscious about it, but I feel like this must be a somewhat common occurrence in the plus-size community.
> 
> What I am really interested in is what you men out there think of this when you see it? Does it catch you off guard? Do you find it very unattractive? Do you even care? Please give me some real information so I can get past my neurosis, and be honest!




Personally speaking, I'm more interested in a good personality. If someone can make me laugh and make me feel great inside about being with her :wubu: :smitten:  then I really wouldn't mind a gal having a few blemishes.

Hell, I don't have thick wavy hair, a strong jaw or washboard abs but I'll treat any woman interested in me like a treasure. 


Dennis


----------



## Jes (Oct 11, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Personally speaking, I'm more interested in a good personality. If someone can make me laugh and make me feel great inside about being with her :wubu: :smitten:  then I really wouldn't mind a gal having a few blemishes.
> 
> Hell, I don't have thick wavy hair, a strong jaw or washboard abs but I'll treat any woman interested in me like a treasure.
> 
> ...


that's at least a nice, open attitude. I can't rep you but if I could, i would.


----------

